# Lip-Sync problems with VIP222



## kirkpal1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have had problems with lip-sync or audio/video synchronization since upgrading from the 811 receiver. I had a 211 for a year and could never resolve the problem. It got better at times but kept reacurring. Dish convinced me the solution was to upgrade to a VIP222. Now the problem never goes away. This is on HD signals primarly. I have techs marching through my living room every month but nothing has solved the problem. Is it time to go to Direct TV?? Anyone found a fix??


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

It recurrs with my 222 as well. I usually just do a front panel reset, which lasts for a few weeks. I think ALL of Charlie's VIP receivers have this issue. I'm guessing that there might be transmission issues on E*s end as well. Hopefully, the 2 future satellites will help resolve their "a/v quality" problems.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

dahenny said:


> It recurrs with my 222 as well. I usually just do a front panel reset, which lasts for a few weeks. I think ALL of Charlie's VIP receivers have this issue. I'm guessing that there might be transmission issues on E*s end as well. Hopefully, the 2 future satellites will help resolve their "a/v quality" problems.


Same here except notice it mostly on Voom channels, sure hope E gets their act together and does something about all the problems with this model I usually have to reset mine daily

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Same here except notice it mostly on Voom channels, sure hope E gets their act together and does something about all the problems with this model I usually have to reset mine daily
> 
> Bob


I'll second that.


----------

